# WOW, what a difference!!



## olsaltybastard (Sep 28, 2006)

I have been fighting an uphill battle for about two years now. No matter what, I just couldn't keep algae away. I use CO2 injection and have been using GW PMDD for a year. Well, I came across a few threads as to why the pre-mix is not a good fert a few days ago. I ordered KN03 and K2SO4 and added 1/4 teaspoon in my tank before I left for work today.

Some plants in my tank have grown over 2 inches in a singe day!!! I couldn't believe my eyes. They look happier than I have ever seen them. I cleaned my canister filter a few days ago, only this time I didn't add carbon and added a package of Hagen phosphate remover. I was hoping this would help to alleviate the algae, since I was running out of ideas.

Now, I need to figure out a dosing schedule and get back to doing more water changes.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Glad to hear things are working out for you. Given fertilizers (NPK and micro nutrients), light and CO2 plants can grow extremely well and may surprise you. Typically when plants are growing well, algae usually takes a back seat and doesn't grow as fast or is managable/unnoticable.

One thing to note is, not sure why you would want to have a phosphate remover in your filter, as plants also need Phosphates (P) too. So don't forget to add your KH2PO4 for Phosphate to ensure continued healthy plant growth.

-John N.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

before i started ei dosing i used a phosphate remover to help keep algae away because my water had tons of it. the phosphate remover did an awesome job.

but when i started to ei dose, my plants really started to suffer. i removed the phosguard (what i was using) and it helped alot.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the pointers. As I stated, I added phosphate remover more out of frustration than anything else. Now I need KH2PO4?? Looks like Greg Watson is gonna put me on his frequent buyer program.


----------



## Broe33 (Jul 17, 2006)

ive had great experiences with pmdd. Ya just gotta add phosphate to get the balance right. I cant see to add enough phosphate to my tank! I came home last night (i travel during the week) and my plants were growing several inches out of my tank! I use fleet enema for phosphate because it is cheap and available!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Sep 28, 2006)

At 34, I feel funny about buying Fleet enemas. I guess the question is how do I buy enemas with confidence??


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

olsaltybastard said:


> At 34, I feel funny about buying Fleet enemas. I guess the question is how do I buy enemas with confidence??


You feel funny? Try buying a pound of magnesium sulfate along with a box of two Fleet Enemas and let me know how the clerk looks at you


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

MatPat said:


> You feel funny? Try buying a pound of magnesium sulfate along with a box of two Fleet Enemas and let me know how the clerk looks at you


A few days ago I bought Fleet and 8lbs of Epsom at the same time. Lol, I did not care about the Rite Aid cashier.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I can think of a few more embarrassing things to buy in a drug store.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

bosmahe1 said:


> I can think of a few more embarrassing things to buy in a drug store.


Yeah, lol. I need it for my plants..........what do I care about what other ppl think.


----------

